# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  Giúp mình biểu diễn căn bậc 3 của một số trong pascal

## ngobaolac

Giúp mình biểu diễn căn bậc 3 của một số trong pascal với rồi suy ra căn bậc n nha. Thank nhiều

----------


## bumchiu.lost

không ai giúp mình à. Chán thật

----------


## GinVNSEO

*Để tính căn bậc 3 (hoặc căn bậc n của một số x) bạn dùng hàm sau:* [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

* EXP(1/n*LN(x)) {n là căn bậc 2,3,..., x là số cần tìm căn bậc*

[you] *"**CÁM ƠN**" tui 1 cái nếu bài viết giúp ích cho bạn nha !*

----------

